# Things that make you go "Hmmm?".



## Doc

Things that make you go "Hmmm?".


----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> Things that make you go "Hmmm?".



Some things do make you wonder.

Who was the first to actually eat a tomato to test the poison theory?  I know the popular theory but I'd bet a big sister convinced her little brother to try it.

Who was the first to spot coffee beans in  a pile of cat shit and take them home and brew them?


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
who was the first person to eat a raw oyster???  Dont look too apetising but sure taste good!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Things that make you go "Hmmm?".



A Mazda?



[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=oHzeGEHWMjo"]Mazda RX-3 Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

they're vacumming my street-- if i misspell, whom give a chit-- steetsweeping is one thing; vacu-steet is another--- they're sweeping concrete same as my Mom would sweep carpeting on staurday mornings--they're vacuuming my fking concrete @ 3:30am--


----------



## luvs

*Re:cats-- they've got us beat*

kitty-cats- they chase their tail 4 an hour-&-a-half & we don't blink-- if i saw a human chasing himself fer an hour, i'd dial a psych place, stat--

they wake us as as they so choose, poop where they so choose, break our blinds, leave hairballs, & claw toilet paper to shreds-- i despise pulling TP from my feet--
yet we luv 'em~~


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll leave this right here...


----------



## Catavenger

Why can't they build a bridge like they used to?

https://www.destinationtips.com/attractions/11-bridges-built-ancients-still-used-today/



> One of the first signs that an ancient civilization was moving up in the world was the building of roads and bridges. History’s first architects relied on the material nearby to help their communities get from point A to point B. Though the vast majority of these efforts have since fallen into disrepair or been completely destroyed, a select few have not only managed to stand the test of time, they’ve remained lovingly maintained and actively used by thousands of people. If you ever need some proof of the power of human innovation, just check out these ancient bridges that are still in use today.
> 1. Caravan Bridge, Turkey
> 
> Meet the Caravan Bridge in Izmir, Turkey. The simple bridge that spans the river Meles, the Caravan Bridge was finished in 850 BC and has remained in continuous use ever since. That makes this little bridge almost 3,000 years old, a record that qualified it as both the oldest standing bridge in the world — it actually has a Guinness World Record — as well as one of the oldest man-made structures still in use today.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Things that make you go "Hmmm?".



Good question.  I do wonder how many times history and been translated and interpreted which makes me question the accuracy.


----------



## luvs

ppl on TLC-- many of them--


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. Guess I'll have to pay closer attention next time I fart.


----------



## pirate_girl

It appears the Knights are getting their butts kicked by OSU.
Hmm


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Makes me wonder what the people of the island Lesbos in Greece are called.


----------



## Doc




----------



## kc3tec

If a bear shits in the woods where does the woods shit?
What are fish thinking as they watch you walk by?
You can lead a horse to water but when does he fart?
And the two word question everyone asks that is rarely ever answered
Why me?


----------

